
Baby steps for Dexter the robot - pg
http://news.com.com/Baby+steps+for+Dexter+the+robot/2100-11394_3-6174922.html?tag=nefd.lede
======
danielha
Watching Dexter jump for the first time in person was surreal. I liked this
part from the article:

 _Anybots aren't designed to be witty sidekicks, like the robot in Lost in
Space. Instead, Blackwell envisions that they will perform dirty or dangerous
jobs that are unattractive or too risky for humans, like working in
environments with hazardous chemicals, moving boxes of papers into storage and
helping in situations where one person has to be in several places at the same
time._

The Anybots make ASIMO seem like a toy.

